# 2016 Chevrolet 24/7 SiriusXM Promotion



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I bought a brand new 2016 Cruze Premier on Saturday. From my understanding the 24/7 Promise you get quite a package of stuff. You get 2 years of Onstar Guidance, 24 gigs or 24 month's of data to use on the wifi in the car, 2 services with oil and filter change in the 2 years, and also 2 years of Sirius/XM all access. 

I called and had the Onstar setup while at the dealer. The 2 years of Onstar and the data went through as easy as pie. I called Sirius the next day to get that part set up and they are telling me that it's only a 3 month trial. I have talked to the salesman as he is working to get it fixed. Looks like I may have to go back to the dealer and have him there when I make the call to Sirius/XM. 

Here is a link to the Promise:
2016 Cruze 24/7 Promise: Connectivity & Service | Chevrolet


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect it needs to be the dealership making the call for you to SiriusXM.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I had no issues with mine getting set up. but as obermd said it was done by the dealer before I left.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sounds like a dealer forgot or is lazy.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I think yall are right. But when you call Sirius they ask for the VIN and it comes back as a 3 month trial. I think I will return there tomorrow and get it fixed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To the OP:

Please suggest a revised title for this thread. 

You are experiencing a minor hiccup with a free promotion from GM and SiriusXM whose scope and depth are not accurately reflected by the "Chevrolet's 24/7 problem" title to this thread. 

If you do not suggest a revised title within 24 hours one will be provided for you by the moderation team. 

Thank you.

EDIT: Title adjusted with agreement of the OP.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

For what it's worth, if you ignore Sirius/XM long enough after the trial expires, you will get it for a ridiculously cheap rate. I don't even use it as much as I used to...but for the rate I paid (obnoxiously low, and I didn't try to get it, they just gave it to me after about the third cold call) I figured why not.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

guitargain said:


> I think yall are right. But when you call Sirius they ask for the VIN and it comes back as a 3 month trial. I think I will return there tomorrow and get it fixed.


Nothing to fix, you are clearly mistaken. Any FREE or TRIAL offers would be listed on your sticker.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Nothing to fix, you are clearly mistaken. Any FREE or TRIAL offers would be listed on your sticker.
> View attachment 204113


Don't believe I am mistaken sir. I will check the sticker, but the dealer agreed it came with it, and Chevrolets own website says that ALL LTs and Premiers 2016 come with it. Why such an attitude? And how would you know that it's not on my sticker?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Buddy, aren't you the guy who wants to return his new CRUZE because you were told it had a V8? Chevrolet offers a 3 month trial of XM, Onstar is a different company, SORRY
SiriusXM Satellite Radio and Infotainment | Chevrolet


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> For what it's worth, if you ignore Sirius/XM long enough after the trial expires, you will get it for a ridiculously cheap rate. I don't even use it as much as I used to...but for the rate I paid (obnoxiously low, and I didn't try to get it, they just gave it to me after about the third cold call) I figured why not.


Well done young man!


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Buddy, aren't you the guy who wants to return his new CRUZE because you were told it had a V8? Chevrolet offers a 3 month trial of XM, SORRY
> SiriusXM Satellite Radio and Infotainment | Chevrolet


Are you stupid or something? Where did you get that drivel about returning a cruze because it had a V8? I DID buy a Cruze that they lied to me about being wrecked and repaired. I don't give a crap about your little post there. I posted above the link to Chevrolet's page where it says that ALL 2016 LTs and Premiers come with it. Here is the link again in case you missed the first one.
2016 Cruze 24/7 Promise: Connectivity & Service | Chevrolet


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

guitargain said:


> Are you stupid or something? Where did you get that drivel about returning a cruze because it had a V8? I DID buy a Cruze that they lied to me about being wrecked and repaired. I don't give a crap about your little post there. I posted above the link to Chevrolet's page where it says that ALL 2016 LTs and Premiers come with it. Here is the link again in case you missed the first one.
> 2016 Cruze 24/7 Promise: Connectivity & Service | Chevrolet


 Yes I am something, must be stupid as you should get 2 years. While I did confuse you with another poster as you are aware of Chevy took away the 5 year 100K Power train warranty protection and the 4 oil changes and offers the Onstar/XM 2 year trial instead


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes I am something, must be stupid as you should get 2 years. While I did confuse you with another poster as you are aware of Chevy took away the 5 year 100K Power train warranty protection and the 4 oil changes and offers the Onstar/XM 2 year trial instead


I did see that it comes with a 5 year, 60,000 powertrain now I think. The offer is for Onstar Guidance with 24 gigs of data, which I got with not problem. 24 months of Sirius/XM, 2 service visits with oil and filter change within 24,000 miles or two years which ever comes first. Also 5 years or 60,000 miles of roadside assistance through Chevy. Pretty good deal, but maybe not so good as what you got before.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Again sorry!


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Again sorry!


It's all good man, I didn't buy the car because of the offer of course, but I do want to get what they say I get. LOL


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Hmmm... Picked mine up this past Tuesday. Got all of that with the exception of On Star and XM (3 Months) I believe...


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Hurst said:


> Hmmm... Picked mine up this past Tuesday. Got all of that with the exception of On Star and XM (3 Months) I believe...


I would def go and check on it. I have been to two dealerships in the last couple weeks and both of them had big posters listing the 24/7 Promise. As I stated before, I didn't buy the car based on getting it, but if I am supposed to have it then I want it.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

My Cruze LT that I got last month *did* come with 2 years of On Star and 2 years of SirriusXM and 24G of monthly 4g hotspot data. Lindsay Chevrolet in Woodbridge VA got it right.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I just bought a 2016 also and the I got all the same stuff but XM told me the same thing. I was on the phone for 20 minutes they were trying to figure it out. OnStar was perfect and very helpful. The guy who sold me the car is a friend and he has contact with a XM rep and is going to get it fixed for me.

FYI I use to cruze2011whit.


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

I got 2 years free with my 2016 cruze. The guy at Onstar said it was a cruze deal.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Just texted the salesman and he has been checking into it. He says we have to both call to get it fixed. Will go get it done soon.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

3 month......3 year, I didn't listen to XM for 3 minutes!
Oh........and if anyone cares, I think they just started a free 2 week trial yesterday.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Nothing to fix, you are clearly mistaken. Any FREE or TRIAL offers would be listed on your sticker.
> View attachment 204113


I don't know about any V8 stuff but I am going to disagree with this I got 2 years free of siriusxm and my sticker says the same as yours.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> I don't know about any V8 stuff but I am going to disagree with this I got 2 years free of siriusxm and my sticker says the same as yours.
> View attachment 204305
> View attachment 204313


I noticed the same on my sticker. The dealership advises me that I am indeed entitled to the 24/7 Promise with the Premier I bought. Going to the dealership on Sunday to call Sirius with the salesperson who sold the car. He has assured me that we can fix it by doing that.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

The sticker on the windows mean nothing for this promotion. Its a special promotion over and beyond what is on the sticker on the car. I spoke to my friend also my sales person and he says once all the paper work is turned in your XM will change to two years. XM only know to give 3 months free. GM takes care of letting them know you get 2 years free.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

This is the type of inquiry that Chevrolet Customer Service should look into as it seems more than one person has mentioned XM is not providing the two year promo without problems. Nobody likes being told no, especially a new car buyer!


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Update: I went to the dealer today. It's probably about 50 miles from my home. Got there and the salesman and I called onstar and had them transfer us to Sirius. We spent an hour and a half and went through 6 different people. According to all the people we spoke to since a 3 month trial was already activated I will have to call back just before the end of this 3 month trial and then they will add the 24 or 21 months. Some said 24 some said 21. They told us that there is no way to fix it at this point and they can't change it to a 24 month trial until the current one is done. This sounds like a load of horsecrap to me but what do I know. The salesman asked several times to be connected to a manager or supervisor and they basically said there isn't one available. I hate having to call back and the thought of having to spend another hour or two on the phone, but it's the principle at this point and I will bug them until they fix it or refuse to talk to me. LOL


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

guitargain said:


> Update: I went to the dealer today. It's probably about 50 miles from my home. Got there and the salesman and I called onstar and had them transfer us to Sirius. We spent an hour and a half and went through 6 different people. According to all the people we spoke to since a 3 month trial was already activated I will have to call back just before the end of this 3 month trial and then they will add the 24 or 21 months. Some said 24 some said 21. They told us that there is no way to fix it at this point and they can't change it to a 24 month trial until the current one is done. This sounds like a load of horsecrap to me but what do I know. The salesman asked several times to be connected to a manager or supervisor and they basically said there isn't one available. I hate having to call back and the thought of having to spend another hour or two on the phone, but it's the principle at this point and I will bug them until they fix it or refuse to talk to me. LOL


XM radio used to have great customer service. When they were bought out by Sirius their call centres seemed to go to Egypt where people have very little latitude to do anything either than add your account. Last year I spent several days arguing with them over my nav traffic subscription. In the end I finally got a hold of someone in the USA who passed me to somekind of manager who agreed with me and resolved my concern. 

As for addressing your problem, I suggest getting a hold of customer care here. They can get you in touch with somebody inside Detroit who can pull the right lever for you.

Talking to the SiriusXM people in Egypt is kind of like arguing with a drunk. It's just never going to end until someone falls asleep.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Tomko said:


> XM radio used to have great customer service. When they were bought out by Sirius their call centres seemed to go to Egypt where people have very little latitude to do anything either than add your account. Last year I spent several days arguing with them over my nav traffic subscription. In the end I finally got a hold of someone in the USA who passed me to somekind of manager who agreed with me and resolved my concern.
> 
> As for addressing your problem, I suggest getting a hold of customer care here. They can get you in touch with somebody inside Detroit who can pull the right lever for you.
> 
> Talking to the SiriusXM people in Egypt is kind of like arguing with a drunk. It's just never going to end until someone falls asleep.


I am fairly new Tomko and how would one get hold of the customer care folks on here? Is it a certain username I am looking for?


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I found the profile thanks Tomko. I sent a PM to the Customer Care Profile.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I also called back one more time after I went to the dealership on Saturday and was told the same thing again, and also was told basically that a supervisor would tell me the same thing. They claim that they have no way of converting this trial from 3 months to 24 months and I will have to call back at the end of the trial. I am almost sure that I will receive an invoice for a bill before that happens though because it's set to convert to a paid subscription at the end of the three months. They don't have my CC info though I guess is the silver lining.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

guitargain said:


> I found the profile thanks Tomko. I sent a PM to the Customer Care Profile.


Have you heard anything from Customer Care on this?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

pontiacgt said:


> Have you heard anything from Customer Care on this?


I'm surprised Chevy Customer Care didn't pop in to offer their limited assistance at this point? You are a new G.M. owner that deserves world class customer service, not 3rd world assistance. If it means anything I was forced to put a C/C down for my 3 month trial. XM customer service is about the poorest, next to DirecTV.



macdrone said:


> I got 2 years free with my 2016 cruze. The guy at Onstar said it was a cruze deal.


Yes but we are talking about XM


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> Have you heard anything from Customer Care on this?


Yes I just got home and had a PM. They have reached out to the dealership, and checking into it for me. Said they would keep me updated.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a CC on file with XM because I had it before. I got my credit from my old cruze so they wouldn't try to use it. I've reached out to my salesman who is also a friend and trying to figure it out.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Getting letters from XM again, other guys are saying if you are paying more than 25 bucks for six months, getting screwed. Free for 3 months for me, but still live in tree lined hilly Wisconsin, reception is terrible. But when on flat ground, quality is not so hot either, reminds me of having a Japanese AM radio with a 2 inch speaker.

One thing for sure, sure don't live in my car 24/7.


----------



## kls (Oct 28, 2016)

I bought my 2016 Cruze in MAY & got all that you mentioned except the Sirius. I called Sirius & the dealership & neither knew anything about it. After my 3 months free, I called & got a year subscription. I kept seeing the commercial saying about the 2 years Sirius, so I called Chevy. They told me I had to call the dealership to set it up. So, today I called the owner of the dealership & explained it all to him. He told me he hadn't heard about it but he would get right back to me after calling Chevy. When he called me back it was all set up. The dealership has to do this for you. I didn't have to go back in, he took care of it for me. Don't give up! It is a part of the package!!


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I haven't updated this in a while so here goes.

I got some pms from Customer Care and they said they have reached out to the dealership way back when this all first started. I received a call from the salesman that sold me the car and he also had called sirius with me at the beginning of this and we were on the phone with them for an hour and a half. He said that customer care had relayed info that I was unhappy with him and he was wanting to know it that were true and I told him that was not what I told customer care. I told him I am not unhappy with his help, and that it was clear that he had done all he could do, and now i felt like it needs to be kicked up the chain higher. He seemed content and basically gave me the impression that I should be content to call sirius back when the 3 month's run out and they promised they would add the remainder of the 24 months at that time.
It has been my experience in life that when you are dealing with a large company, and something goes wrong, it rarely goes right on it's own.

I had a couple more PMs from customer care assuring me that they had reached out to the dealership and that someone would contact me, but no one has.

I was in the dealership on Friday to have my first service done, and thought what the heck, I will go see if someone can help me. Wound up with a guy that listened to what has happened up to this point. He told me he would check into it. He also said he has seen this happen only a couple times and that there is a special number that he can call to get this done. I thanked him for his help and took his card. At 8 PM that night he calls me and tells me it's all done and my new end date on the subscription is now 8/20/2018. I thank him profusely for getting it done. An hour later I am goofing around on the internet and go to my Sirius account online and it still shows that it's a three month subscription and will end on 11/20/2016. I think there is probably a lag on the updating of the account.

The next day I check again around 10 am. and it still show the 3 month's and it will expire on 11/20/2016. I initiate a chat with sirius customer service and tell them the whole thing and ask if there is a lag and will it update soon, they tell me that it's a 3 month subscription and there is no update.

I email the guy and in a very nice way explain that evidently sirius didn't do what they said they would do. I then received a reply from him that was almost like he was scolding me for checking behind him make sure. Very condescending. I sent an email to the dealership requesting a manager contact me as soon as possible, because now I am mad. I get a phone call 20 minutes later from a salesman that tells me he didn't read the email i sent but he wanted to know if I had a question about buying a car. Explained to him that I had already bought a car and am having some problems and the email I was sent was unacceptable and I need to talk to a manager, he THEN tells me he will bump it up to someone higher than him. Seemed to me he was only interested in selling me a car. I am awaiting a managers call. I also updated customer care on the situation by PM. I am seriously disgusted at this point because the guy that supposedly got it fixed pretty much said they had done all they could do and it's basically my problem now.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I sent another email to the dealership about three days after I was scolded by the guy. I received a call from the same guy. I told him that I didn't feel like they were willing to own this and get it fixed so he says he is sure that if I call Sirius on the 20th then it will be fixed for sure. SO, I call Sirius on the 20th and guess what? I have been told by at least 4 people at Sirius before this that ALL I HAD TO DO WAS CALL THEM ON THE 20th AND IT WILL BE FIXED. Nope, NOW they tell me that the dealership has to call. WOW is all I can say. I tell them that the dealership has called them no less than three times and was told the same thing I was told. Nope can't do it. So I inform the guy at the dealership and he calls them and gets the lowdown. Now they are saying that they have had problems with this promotion (gee you think?) and that their system won't allow then to code it correctly. Now they are going to kick it up to the supervisor. Since my 3 month trial ran out she did put a promo subscription for 2 months on it but it only has about half the channels that I was getting, but I guess it's better than nothing. If I wasn't so hard headed I would have given up long ago, but I aint gonna quit till it's done.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

guitargain said:


> I sent another email to the dealership about three days after I was scolded by the guy. I received a call from the same guy. I told him that I didn't feel like they were willing to own this and get it fixed so he says he is sure that if I call Sirius on the 20th then it will be fixed for sure. SO, I call Sirius on the 20th and guess what? I have been told by at least 4 people at Sirius before this that ALL I HAD TO DO WAS CALL THEM ON THE 20th AND IT WILL BE FIXED. Nope, NOW they tell me that the dealership has to call. WOW is all I can say. I tell them that the dealership has called them no less than three times and was told the same thing I was told. Nope can't do it. So I inform the guy at the dealership and he calls them and gets the lowdown. Now they are saying that they have had problems with this promotion (gee you think?) and that their system won't allow then to code it correctly. Now they are going to kick it up to the supervisor. Since my 3 month trial ran out she did put a promo subscription for 2 months on it but it only has about half the channels that I was getting, but I guess it's better than nothing. If I wasn't so hard headed I would have given up long ago, but I aint gonna quit till it's done.


What a [email protected] up promotion and no response at least posted here by Chevy Customer Service. While XM is free until the 29th for everyone, it looks like G.M. certainly doesn't stand by their Sales campaigns in the 124 Countries they sell in*. Did you ever get the New Car Survey, if so I would have rated this transaction accordingly!

[FONT=open_sans][FONT=open_sans]*GENERAL MOTORS IS A GLOBAL AUTOMOTIVE COMPANY UNITED BY A SINGLE PURPOSE:*[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=open_sans][h=3][FONT=open_sans]TO [FONT=open_sans]EARN CUSTOMERS[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=open_sans]FOR [FONT=open_sans]LIFE[/FONT][/FONT][/h]
[/FONT]


[FONT=open_sans][FONT=open_sans]Earning customers for life is the foundational promise of General Motors.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=open_sans][/FONT][FONT=open_sans]It is a commitment to treat every customer with respect. To care about a customer, not just when they purchase a new vehicle, but for as long as they own the vehicle. Appreciating customers and fighting every day to earn their loyalty inspires us to make better, safer, higher value cars, trucks and crossovers.
[/FONT]https://www.gm.com/company/about-gm.html


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I got mine fixed the other day mine also expired on the 20th. Call this number 800-852-9696. its the dealer number for the XM. Explain that your trial ran out but you have 2016 cruze with a 24 month promotion. the lady I spoke to looked it up and said yes you do get the promotion and was fixed. You may have to resend the data twice after they renew it.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What a [email protected] up promotion and no response at least posted here by Chevy Customer Service. While XM is free until the 29th for everyone, it looks like G.M. certainly doesn't stand by their Sales campaigns in the 124 Countries they sell in*. Did you ever get the New Car Survey, if so I would have rated this transaction accordingly!
> 
> [FONT=open_sans][FONT=open_sans]*GENERAL MOTORS IS A GLOBAL AUTOMOTIVE COMPANY UNITED BY A SINGLE PURPOSE:*[/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> ...


No I haven't received it yet, but I will def use my experience in rating them if I do.



pontiacgt said:


> I got mine fixed the other day mine also expired on the 20th. Call this number 800-852-9696. its the dealer number for the XM. Explain that your trial ran out but you have 2016 cruze with a 24 month promotion. the lady I spoke to looked it up and said yes you do get the promotion and was fixed. You may have to resend the data twice after they renew it.


I may try that, I was told (again) that it is being fixed and if it isn't by midweek next week then call the dealership back. It's def been an aggravation to say the least. They should give us 4 years instead of 2 for having to go through this mess.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

It should work for you just be patient when you call and explain that you got this number because your xm expired but you have a 24 month promotion. Make sure you have your XM Radio number when you call.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

New toy came with 3 months free with XM, no ifs, ands, or butts about this. Near the end of the three months, received a letter from them, think it was 129 bucks for six months, didn't reply. Couple of days ago, received another letter from them, 30 bucks for six months.

Ha, Dish and DirectTV is always knocking on my door, just say, if you can get a signal, you have a deal, up on top of a 2 1/2 story home, zero, same with XM, can't even listen to it while washing my car. I like my trees. HD radio is cool, didn't know they have different channels on the same frequency, but it works. Also 4,000 songs on a Cruzer USB stick, but most of the time, like quiet, so I can screw my head on back again.

Ha, can remember a time when my radio was locked in on WLS in Chicago, when FM first came out, about three years of commercial free music.

With commercial broadcast TV, lucky to see a movie once or twice per week, today can watch them 24 hours a day. Then how much time do you spend in your car to pay for even more services?


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> It should work for you just be patient when you call and explain that you got this number because your xm expired but you have a 24 month promotion. Make sure you have your XM Radio number when you call.


No go for me. I called and explained it and they said it was ALREADY being escalated and it would take some time and I should be patient. Told them I have been patient since August.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

It probably aint worth updating this anymore because I don't really expect they will ever get this right. The last time I talked to the guy at the dealership he had spoke to Sirius and they admitted they are having problems with this promotion. She explained to him that they were escalating it and would get it done asap.

I updated Customer Care by message pretty quickly after that. I did try to call the number posted above and they told me that it was being escalated and would be done soon. I explained to them that the 2 month trial they put on my account after the 3 month trial ran out was different than the one before and all the channels I had before wasn't there, so he DID update and give me the right package for the remainder of the the 2 month trial.

I have been keeping Customer Care updated through this process and the only thing that I could tell that they have really done is send me messages and they have "reached out to the dealership" several times requesting they contact me, which they never did. I realize that isn't customer care's fault, but still you would think that the dealership would have called. Every time a contact was made between me and the dealership about this was initiated by me.

I received a message from Customer Care a few minutes ago telling me that they have spoken to Sirius and were assured that at the end of the 2 month trial, the balance of my 24 months will be added. Funny but that is different from what the guy at the dealership said he was told last week. According to him, it was being escalated and would be fixed very soon and that the 2 month trial was just a bridge until the got it done. 

The truth is I messaged Customer Care back and told them how disgusted I am with Chevrolet all the way around here. NO ONE seems to be able to get this done. And after all the promises sirius has made about me calling in on the 20th and it would be fixed and that didn't happen, I don't have any expectation that it will be fixed at the end of the 2 month trial either. I don't suppose I have anybody else that I can contact that can do anything about this.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

If they don't get it fixed wait until it actually expires then call. From what I have been told once its on a trial they can't change it until it expires. It doesn't sound like the dealers weren't told how to set this up for the buyer. Normally they just activate it but in this case they need to tell them it gets the 24month promotion.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> If they don't get it fixed wait until it actually expires then call. From what I have been told once its on a trial they can't change it until it expires. It doesn't sound like the dealers weren't told how to set this up for the buyer. Normally they just activate it but in this case they need to tell them it gets the 24month promotion.


I hear you, but....... This was set up as a three month trial instead of the 24 at the beginning and you are right about not being able to fix it until the trial runs out. The dealership and I was told for over three months that when the 3 months expired ALL I had to do was call and they would fix it with the 24 months or at least the balance of the 24 months. When the 3 month trial expired I called and THEN was told that the dealer had to call. The dealer then called and I wind up with a 2 month trial and the person the dealer spoke with was told by Sirius that plan was just a bridge until they got it fixed. Then Customer Care from this forum talked to Sirius and they told them that the 2 month trial will have to be expired then it will be AUTOMATICALLY fixed. After almost 4 months of not getting this done, I still don't have much expectation that it will be done the way they say it will.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

guitargain said:


> I hear you, but....... This was set up as a three month trial instead of the 24 at the beginning and you are right about not being able to fix it until the trial runs out. The dealership and I was told for over three months that when the 3 months expired ALL I had to do was call and they would fix it with the 24 months or at least the balance of the 24 months. When the 3 month trial expired I called and THEN was told that the dealer had to call. The dealer then called and I wind up with a 2 month trial and the person the dealer spoke with was told by Sirius that plan was just a bridge until they got it fixed. Then Customer Care from this forum talked to Sirius and they told them that the 2 month trial will have to be expired then it will be AUTOMATICALLY fixed. After almost 4 months of not getting this done, I still don't have much expectation that it will be done the way they say it will.


Hello Greg,

We're very sorry to hear of your dissatisfaction toward this situation. After looking into your case, I see your owning agent did contact you on the 26th stating that after the 2 month trial ends, your remaining term will be automatically added and no additional action will be needed. We would be more than happy to address any lingering questions or concerns you may have. If you would like to discuss this further, feel free to private message us as we're always here to help.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Greg,
> 
> We're very sorry to hear of your dissatisfaction toward this situation. After looking into your case, I see your owning agent did contact you on the 26th stating that after the 2 month trial ends, your remaining term will be automatically added and no additional action will be needed. We would be more than happy to address any lingering questions or concerns you may have. If you would like to discuss this further, feel free to private message us as we're always here to help.
> 
> ...


No Maam that is not what he told me. He relayed to me that they were going to get it fixed within (he hoped) a few days. The two month demo plan was just a bridge until they got it fixed. Now Sirius says and they told Customer care that AFTER THE TWO MONTHS it will be added. Which is the same song and dance I got when the first 3 month trial ran out. This had been a fiasco on every level. The owning agent that you refer to, didn't contact me because customer care "reached out" to the dealer either. He got involved because I involved him. I understand that problems happen from time to time, but NO ONE has been able to get this fixed and I guess I have no other option but to wait until the 2nd trial (first one was three months, second one two months) runs out and then start the whole aggravating thing again.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Greg,

I have sent you a private message outlining the next steps for a resolution, please follow up with us there.

Best,

Netty J.
Chevrolet Customer Care




guitargain said:


> No Maam that is not what he told me. He relayed to me that they were going to get it fixed within (he hoped) a few days. The two month demo plan was just a bridge until they got it fixed. Now Sirius says and they told Customer care that AFTER THE TWO MONTHS it will be added. Which is the same song and dance I got when the first 3 month trial ran out. This had been a fiasco on every level. The owning agent that you refer to, didn't contact me because customer care "reached out" to the dealer either. He got involved because I involved him. I understand that problems happen from time to time, but NO ONE has been able to get this fixed and I guess I have no other option but to wait until the 2nd trial (first one was three months, second one two months) runs out and then start the whole aggravating thing again.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I have to admit I am a little surprised. Glad, but surprised. I just got off the phone with Sirius and they said the 2 year trial is now active. Which is contrary to what sirius has told myself and others. That once a trial is loaded then NO ONE can change it because that's what happened. Anyhow I am glad it' finally over.


----------

